# wiring for audio out options



## whackfol (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi, I am a new member with a problem I hope someone can help with. I am changing out an old TV for a new plasma with AV receiver and would like to take an audio out from the local AV receiver to my whole house audio system (RCA to RCA). In 1996, when I built this house, I added what I thought was a lifetime of wires for this reason. Now I find, I may not have the necessary wires I need. The wire distance is about 55 feet and I planned to use 20/4 shielded cable to carry this type of signal and have two available. Now I am being told this is insufficient and I need to use two RG6/Q (L&R) which of course I don't have and the cost would be prohibitive. Anyone, have any advice? 

I am probably going to try what I have and was wondering since I have 8 -20g wires, if using pairs would help?

Thanks,
Whackfol


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

I think I would try it. Audio signal travels better, with less resistance, over twisted strands. So with the solid copper you may have some signal degradation and or increased resistance. But the signal will go. The question is whether or not it's going to sound ok. Only your ears can tell, and then you need to decide how much money "better" sound is worth, and is it worth the work to fish new cables. I would think it should be ok.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Wackfol,

If you're talking about combining low level cables together (if I'm understanding correctly) where your connecting 2 cables to 1 rca connector on each end, that could potentially add problems. 55 feet is not a horrible distance. I would try one run per cable (rca-rca, L/R) and just see how it sounds. The main problem will be picking up noise - and doubling the cables will not make a difference. Just try it and if it works, you're good to go.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

whackfol said:


> Now I find, I may not have the necessary wires I need. The wire distance is about 55 feet and I planned to use 20/4 shielded cable to carry this type of signal and have two available. Now I am being told this is insufficient and I need to use two RG6/Q (L&R)


Whoever told you that you need RG-6 for line-level audio, and especially quad-shield, is nuts. The cable you have will work just fine. As long as the 20/4 has a good shield, you won’t have any problems. If it’s an installation-grade cable it probably has a foil shield, which if memory serves is better than 95% effective. You say you have “two of these cables available” – if that means two per remote location, then you have separate L/R feeds covered. Even if you only have one of those cables running to each location, it can be configured (“broke out”) to carry both the L and R.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## whackfol (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks to all who responded. I finally received the RCA connectors for my wire and hooked up the L+R on one end. The other end does not have the length to attach to my source component. I need to either lengthen the wire 1 - 2 feet by splicing in a piece of wire or terminate and then use an interconnect between the termination point and the source. I have always tried to reduce the number of connections in my wires to minimize resistance. As a result, I am leaning toward a single splice with the RCA pugs on the end. How would you recommend making the splice? Can I use something like a dolphin connector or should I solder the wires together? If I solder, should it be inline splice or twisting the two cables together like you would to place a wire nut? I would put a heat shrink tube over the splice.

If I go with a termination, would you recommend an RCA connector so I can just use a normal RCA to RCA connector or should I consider another type of connector such as a DIN or some other 4 pin connector?

To clarify, my wire is 22/4. There are two pair of 22ga solid core wires. Each pair includes a drain and is shielded with foil and both pair are then shielded by a foil covered in pvc.

Thanks for your help.
Whack


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Wack,

The problem with splicing is that the shield may no longer be intact. It's hard to do on a splice for line-level wire. IMO, it would be better to put a female RCA end on that cable, then you can use what ever length RCA-RCA cable you need from there to your equipment (if you think about it, that is pretty much how a wall plate is connected). I think this would be the easiest route and the shield will be maintained with the connectors.

Ray


----------



## whackfol (Jan 26, 2012)

cavchameleon, thanks for your advice. I never thought of the shielding. All I was considering the number of connections. I found what looks like a nice jacks that pop into a wall plate that is already in place. Now to just get it done.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Great! Let us know how it works. I'm sure it'll be just fine.


----------



## whackfol (Jan 26, 2012)

Worked perfectly! Thanks everyone. Though, Soldering to the female side in close quarters was very difficult.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Awesome! Glad it worked for you. Yes, soldering in close quarters is a pain. I actually did some in a tight box recently - not fun.

Enjoy your system!


----------

